# Java Rush Cafe



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Java Rush Cafe is Havasu's best independent coffee house (straight from our regular's mouths . We serve hot and cold coffee and tea drinks of course, and smoothies, frappes, and Italian ices. To satisfy your hunger we serve pastries, cookies, biscotti, fruit, cold wraps and grilled panini.

Stop in if you are in the area. We would love to meet you!

Our hours are as listed except we are closed on Sunday.

More...


----------

